# Loop Recorder



## Chelsea1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can locate payable diagnosis for the Loop recorder implants? 

Thanks


----------



## la_0922 (Apr 21, 2017)

have you tried looking on CMS website for the NCD? 
your local MAC website may have an LCD as well

louise


----------

